# Rating And Winding Automatic Watch (eg Rlt27)



## Leo Stevns

Excluding the use of a winder, what is the advised way of keeping it wound up and as accurate as possible without using the crown? On receipt of the watch according to instructions I initially wound it up with 15-20 complete rotations of the crown. It continued to work while wearing it continuously for six weeks with impresive accuracy. Then I left it laying face down one night and found it had stopped next morning. I fully rewound it manually again. I read somewhere that if the wearer is inactive as overnight it is possible to wind the watch by wobbling it beforehand. I also read somewhere that the watch's movement speed may be increased or decreased by placing it differently, eg face down faster, crown down slower, with other choices of position, i.e. face up, crown up, 12 up, and 12 down to experiment with. I can't find the source of this information. I would be grateful for the advice of RLT Forum members in my care of this prized possession. regards. Leo.


----------



## Roy

Welcome to the forum Leo







,

The only ways to keep it wound up without using the crown is to shake it from side to side for a few minutes a day, wear it or put it on an automatic watch winder.

The watch has a power reserve and should go for at least a day off the wrist from a normal wind or from an active person wearing it for several hours.


----------



## pg tips

Leo Stevns said:


> I also read somewhere that the watch's movement speed may be increased or decreased by placing it differently, eg face down faster, crown down slower, with other choices of position, i.e. face up, crown up, 12 up, and 12 down to experiment with.


Welcome to







Leo.

This is indeed true but unfortunatley it's not as eazy as saying every eta 2824 does this or every seiko 7S26 does that.

the only way you'll know for sure is to take notes. Check the time with a known accurate source before you go to bed, leave the watch in position A then check how far it has advanced / lost when you wake up.

eg crown up 8 hours gained 4 seconds

face down 9 hours lost 3 seconds etc etc

You should of course then record the gain / loss whilst wearing it and keep a note of that.

You should find that your watch is gaining or losing a consistant amount during the time it's being worn and then you should find the right way to rest it to compensate and bring it back to time.

be aware though a watch may run at a very slightly different rate during hot weather to what it does when it's cold and also the amount of activity done whilst wearing it will have a different effect, most watches keep better time when the main spring is fully wound.

The power reserve of a modern auto should be at least 24 hours so if it is fully wound before you take it off at night it shouldn't stop before morning. Of course it does no harm to give it a manual wind (if the movement is capable) before you retire for the night.


----------

